# Found - Kayak Paddle on Clear Creek Aug 11



## TimF (Aug 16, 2011)

No name or phone number on it. Found in undercut rock at bottom of Rigor Mortis. No body (or even a hand) was attached. Describe to claim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Does it look like it's been there for 3 years? I lost a yellow rio 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## TimF (Aug 16, 2011)

No, it didn't even have a slime layer on it. Seems pretty fresh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## quesihealy (Feb 9, 2014)

My buddy lost a paddle there about a month ago. I told him to head this way. Thanks!


----------



## afcaldwell (Jul 17, 2015)

*I ASSUME THIS IS MY PADDLE*

I assume the paddle you have is a black carbon fiber Werner paddle (Player model specifically, but it wont show on the paddle). The shaft is straight as well. Paddle should look worn considering it was my first paddle 8 years ago. There should be a micro tear on the left blade on the bottom side of the face, closest to the shaft...(very minor tear)

I had made a post a month back and honestly gave up on it. It wouldn't surprise me that you found it at the undercut considering i let go of the paddle during hydraulic 2 in Rigo. 

Please post or call me at 703 609 2558


----------



## TimF (Aug 16, 2011)

That's the paddle. I will call you.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## TimF (Aug 16, 2011)

Dude, your mailbox is full. Couldn't leave a message. Call me at 303-725-9662. I have your paddle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

